# Advice for building own home (with builder)?



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

We are getting ready to launch on building our custom forever/dream home. We have a builder, (very good reputation, love the quality of the houses we have seen him build, and he built our barn already), we own the land, and we have well and septic already in. Fortunately in an area with little to no code requirements (other than septic which we have already gotten approval for house/barn on this septic).

We have drawings/layout of house and have had them cleared by architect and builder, but we don't have real "blueprints". 

Has anyone else done this and could share advice? We hope to break ground next January (yeah, it's early...but I'm a planner).

Thanks

-Boats


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

boatswain2PA said:


> ,,, We have drawings/layout of house and have had them cleared by architect and builder, but we don't have real "blueprints".


Since you already have the plans completed, all that is left is to wish you Good luck


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hubs and I built our house with drawings on graph paper. Granted he was in construction and knew how to do the right numbers but we ended up with the house we wanted. 

If your builder is worth his salt, he'll spot things on your drawings that will need adjustment before it becomes a problem.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

boatswain2PA said:


> We are getting ready to launch on building our custom forever/dream home. We have a builder, (very good reputation, love the quality of the houses we have seen him build, and he built our barn already), we own the land, and we have well and septic already in. Fortunately in an area with little to no code requirements (other than septic which we have already gotten approval for house/barn on this septic).
> 
> We have drawings/layout of house and have had them cleared by architect and builder, but we don't have real "blueprints".
> 
> ...


We planned our house out on my iPad and then sat down with our builder and talked everything over. He spotted things that needed to be tweaked to meet code and make sure everything would fit the way it should. Any good builder should be able to do the same. Just make sure to spell out exactly what you want and have a good contract.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Will you be using the "builder" as a general contractor? Letting him find electricians/plumbers/drywallers/roofers/tilers etc etc? If that is the case I hope you really trust the guy.

I had a carpenter who did the forming, carpentry, roof etc, and I would get 2-3 quotes for each item and I hired the trades. Figured I saved quite a bit of money not just hiring my carpenters buddies- BUT, it was a heap of work on my part (running a business full time on the side). If I was to do it again and I hope to never do so....  I would ensure I had a slush fund, hire someone I trusted, and let them deal with all of the trades. You pay a premium, and if anything goes sideways your builder will deal with it not you.

One tip. Know exactly what you want early on. What type of windows. What type of siding, roofing. What type of flooring. Finishing- there are so many ways to go, have an idea. Having to decide and be one step ahead of the contractors is incredibly stressful. Be ready and let it fall into place.
Deck screw colour choices almost killed me- the pressure of needing to know what screws in my wrap around- I live in the boonies and needed to drive 2+ hours to view options at the last minute. Don't be like me


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

We just did it. I don't have a lot to add. I would highly recommend you buy your own fixtures. They can be really expensive and your plumber will mark them up a lot. There are different grades as well. The one sitting at the big box store likely isn't the same one as the place the plumber buys his. Make sure you are comparing apples to apples. 

Building material prices are WAY up, so factor that in as well. Our builder says they are expected to drop soon, but plan for worst case scenario. Depending on how much you are planning to spend on "extras", regular countertops or granite or something, flooring, faucets, light fixtures, building costs between $100 and $150 a square foot right now in this area, and depending on the things I mentioned, you can push that over $200 a square foot pretty quickly. Bathrooms add a lot of money, so don't build more of them than you need.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Building codes are generally good things. Have seen some really backwards junk in localities that don't require them, and the quality and competency of the contractors in such regions can be lacking.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We lived in a house in Indiana we really liked.

We rebuilt it in Illinois. All we gave the builder was the sketch you get when you look at home floor plans, and a list of things we wanted different. He nailed it. Literally


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

ET1 SS said:


> Since you already have the plans completed, all that is left is to wish you Good luck


Glad that's it! lol

BTW, are you a sparky or a cook??



SLFarmMI said:


> ust make sure to spell out exactly what you want


That requires me to know exactly what I want!



fireweed farm said:


> Will you be using the "builder" as a general contractor? Letting him find electricians/plumbers/drywallers/roofers/tilers etc etc? If that is the case I hope you really trust the guy.


Yes, and we do.



fireweed farm said:


> One tip. Know exactly what you want early on. What type of windows. What type of siding, roofing. What type of flooring. Finishing- there are so many ways to go, have an idea. Having to decide and be one step ahead of the contractors is incredibly stressful. Be ready and let it fall into place.
> Deck screw colour choices almost killed me- the pressure of needing to know what screws in my wrap around- I live in the boonies and needed to drive 2+ hours to view options at the last minute. Don't be like me


I guess that's what I'm trying to do now...but after sitting on the house plans for a year I'm looking at them and wanting to change....



todd_xxxx said:


> I would highly recommend you buy your own fixtures. They can be really expensive and your plumber will mark them up a lot. There are different grades as well. The one sitting at the big box store likely isn't the same one as the place the plumber buys his. Make sure you are comparing apples to apples.


Yeah, that's on our to-do list. 



todd_xxxx said:


> Depending on how much you are planning to spend on "extras", regular countertops or granite or something, flooring, faucets, light fixtures,


I think my plan is to spend more money on the more permanent things (doors/windows/kitchen/etc) and less money on the things that get replaced every few years anyway (flooring, lights, paint, etc).

The entire downstairs will be unfinished, as will be a bonus room above garage....will finish those later.



barnbilder said:


> Building codes are generally good things.


The idea behind building codes are good ideas, too often the building codes (and subjective enforcement of them) is ridiculous.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

boatswain2PA said:


> The entire downstairs will be unfinished, as will be a bonus room above garage....will finish those later.


In my area, if you don't put in a ceiling, the room is considered unfinished, as in, you don't pay property taxes on it. Same if the siding isn't complete. I know a family a few miles from me that built a new house and left a piece about 3'x3' under the front eave with no siding so he can say the house isn't finished. I don't know if, or for how long, that will work 

I left my basement ceilings open in most of the rooms, so the basement is considered unfinished. That's nearly half that house that doesn't factor into my property taxes. Those ceilings will never be finished unless something completely unforeseen happens and the house needs to be sold.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I believe the current Governor of Illinois had every toilet pulled from his new home just prior to an inspection for about the same reasons, about $330,000 worth of reasons.

Inspector general: Illinois governor candidate removed toilets from mansion in 'scheme to defraud'


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am going to post this, even though you may be past this point in your planning.

Structural Insulated Panels.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

todd_xxxx said:


> In my area, if you don't put in a ceiling, the room is considered unfinished, as in, you don't pay property taxes on it.


BINGO! It'll likely be decades before I finish out the other 2000 feet in the basement (2 beds, 2 baths, theater, game room, and wet bar)....


----------



## bgreen (Dec 30, 2005)

I would recommend at least making the interior of the house ADA accessible, with larger doors and plenty of space in the bathrooms. I had a friend in a nursing home. As long as he was able to stand and transfer we could bring him to our house for holiday meals with our family. However, once he could no longer do that, we couldn't have him over as our interior doorways made it near impossible to move him in his wheelchair. Our house was built in the 40's with 30" interior doors. Our bathroom, although fine for us, was too small to get his wheelchair into, shut the door, and maneuver him to the toilet. Also, my wife and I have both had knee surgeries and it was difficult moving about the house, especially the bathroom, with crutches. It was doable, but difficult. If we were older, it would have been much more difficult.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I second that notion that you go ada as much as possible. The difference in a 32" door and a 36" door is 5 dollars or less. They often even cost the same. 

If you have a sliding patio door, consider making it a French door instead. With a French door you can open both up and move large furniture in and out. 

Spend the extra money and get the plugs with USB ports in them. 

No matter how much you like this builder, get a good contract that protects your interest. Don't just rely on the bank getting you out of a jam. I am a builder myself and this is the number one mistake made. A good contract keeps you both safe and spells out each responsibilities.

Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

bgreen said:


> would recommend at least making the interior of the house ADA accessible, with larger doors and plenty of space in the bathrooms.


Yes, we are planning for this. We are designing the first floor to completely WC accessible, even requiring garage being same level as house with a WC accessible threshhold. Also designing closets on top of each other that can later be retrofitted for an elevator.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My builder decided that I didn’t need a 36” door on the bathroom (that has an accessible shower.). Luckily, I checked the framing during the build. He ripped it out and rebuilt what the plans called for.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

The most important thing is you need a good builder and he need to be trust worthy . 
It’s a bad time to build , material is way up . 
a job that cost 50k will come in at 75 k it’s a lot of money and when thing get back to normal you won’t get the money back . 
Guys are scrambling for work.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

boatswain2PA said:


> Yes, we are planning for this. We are designing the first floor to completely WC accessible, even requiring garage being same level as house with a WC accessible threshhold. Also designing closets on top of each other that can later be retrofitted for an elevator.


Very nice. The way you are thinking things out you will do just fine.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Wellbuilt said:


> The most important thing is you need a good builder and he need to be trust worthy .
> It’s a bad time to build , material is way up .
> a job that cost 50k will come in at 75 k it’s a lot of money and when thing get back to normal you won’t get the money back .
> Guys are scrambling for work.


You have to weigh that against the interest rates though. Wait too long and the interest rates go up, it can cost you a lot more than the extra 25% materials cost.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Emmmm , good point . 
Rates have been low for a long time .
 I’m not thinking the rates are going to go up any time soon .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Besides, you have to live somewhere. Much better to live in a house which you have designed to meet your needs than in one you have to remodel or paying rent to someone else.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I have one thing to add for now. How much can you do yourself to save money? It does add up!!!


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I bought my land in 2014 and drilled the well in August 2015 
I set up a old camper with a wood deck and roof it’s all solar powered .
If material cost what it cost today I could of never built it . 
material Is up more like 30 maybe even 35%
I wanted to build a 26x28’ shop and I have no kitchen yet .


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

todd_xxxx said:


> You have to weigh that against the interest rates though. Wait too long and the interest rates go up, it can cost you a lot more than the extra 25% materials cost.


Yes. My greatest fear is that I get a construction loan at a good rate, only to find that rates go up significantly during the build and therefore the mortgage is higher than expected.

I have a plan to mitigate this however. We own our current modest home in the city. If rates go up, I'll sell this house and throw the money at the principle. If rates stay low, I'll rent this house out and it should pay for about 1/3 of the mortgage on the new place. And of course, rents are going to go up as inflationhits.



Wellbuilt said:


> I’m not thinking the rates are going to go up any time soon .


It will likely take a conservative President, like Reagan, to make the hard decision to make the rates go up But this depends on how bad inflation gets. 40% of US dollars have been printed in the past 12 months, and the idjits in DC want to print more.



Danaus29 said:


> Besides, you have to live somewhere. Much better to live in a house which you have designed to meet your needs than in one you have to remodel or paying rent to someone else.


Yeah, but best house to live in is one YOU own (not the bank).



TripleD said:


> I have one thing to add for now. How much can you do yourself to save money? It does add up!!!


I have some skills, but certainly not master skills. I've rebuilt a couple of homes, but my skills are (generally) not good enough for the home we want for our forever home.

Does it count that we have been doing landscaping for the past 3 years?? The orchard, grapes, blackberries, grass, and tons of trees are in, and I've cut tens of thousands of eastern red cedars? lol


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not a contractor. I have acted as one for two siblings. I used my contacts or did some myself. Some is too easy for me to pay someone. Been doing it on rental houses since I was 12...


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Ya , I really don’t know what is going to happen with interest rates ? 
I don’t borrow money. 
If I want something I buy it out Wright . 
I payed cash for a new f350 in 87 and I payed cash for my first home in 90 .
Borrowing money is a bad habit to get in to.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, material is in the up. Hopefully by the time you do it or will have leveled out. You say you are a year out so that helps.

On my current job ( heavycommercial), we had to change an ac duct because I have an architect that, ummmm, doesn't quite get it. Anyway the bill was for 3500 because it is so hard to get sheet metal right now. After approval from all parties now we find that we just can't get it at all for at least 4 weeks. Tin doubled in exactly one week so the installers all bought it up.

Good luck on wood too.

I would have them bid the actual job after it levels out some. It will level


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> It will level


I hope you're right. Too often we've seen things go like this: Gas is $1.20 a gal. It goes up to $4.00 a gal because of some "catastrophe". After that passes, they lower it back down to $2.40 and everyone cheers because the price dropped so much. In the meantime, everyone seems to have forgotten that it's still double what it was... Ammunition did the same. I hope plywood and cement don't follow suit.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I’m thinking this is how it’s going to go.
i paid $140 a yard for concrete in The fall they dig the sand and gravel out of there yard portland is still about the same$ fuel was cheep , they still charge the fuel surcharge . 
I had to wait three weeks to get a delivery? 
The guys all work outside by them selves for the most part ?
In don’t think the price will be back to normal for a long time . 
I think every thing just reset at 20/30% more


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Lots of good advice in this thread. I will second the bathroom door opening size. However, for those that are not doing a new build and have 32 inch bathroom doors, I have found if you just pull the door off the hinges, wheelchairs can access through 32 inch doors without much fuss. You just lose privacy, which at that point shouldn't be your primary concern.

Miscellaneous suggestions:

If you like to cook, get a 36 or 48 inch cooktop. 

Don't put any built in cabinet appliances. 

Put your electrical hookup for the fridge somewhere beside the fridge rather than behind it so you can plug a generator into it without pulling it out. 

If you have upstairs bedrooms, put in a laundry chute to the laundry room.

Have a roof over every exterior door. I have never had to replace a door/frame that had a cover over it. I have had to replace many that didn't.

Rather than french doors to the outside, make your front door 42 inches. It is much more solid than any french door construction and gives plenty of room for furniture/appliance moving.

Anyway, good luck. It can be exciting and fun and also neither.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> I hope you're right. Too often we've seen things go like this: Gas is $1.20 a gal. It goes up to $4.00 a gal because of some "catastrophe". After that passes, they lower it back down to $2.40 and everyone cheers because the price dropped so much. In the meantime, everyone seems to have forgotten that it's still double what it was... Ammunition did the same. I hope plywood and cement don't follow suit.


I think it will have to. Many jobs I have heard have been postponed by the owner. Most budgets are tight and they can't afford this along with the pandemic too. When the demand gets low enough I think it will. 
Most of what has been stopped is homes.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just measured my bathroom door. The opening is a measly 28 inches! Hubby says he wants to put in a handicap shower for me but I keep saying it won't make any difference since you can't get through the door with a walker. I don't know how the door frame can be made larger, the current one isn't even made to suit the building code.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

That reminds me. New build bathrooms should install a walk in shower so you can get wheeled in and hosed off if needed. No reason to have a tub/shower that you can't use or you are going to hurt yourself trying to use.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Hiro said:


> That reminds me. New build bathrooms should install a walk in shower so you can get wheeled in and hosed off if needed. No reason to have a tub/shower that you can't use or you are going to hurt yourself trying to use.


We built a walk in shower in our new house, but it still has a lip a few inches high to keep water in. Maybe make some kind of allowance for that as well. Small moveable ramps may work just fine though.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

todd_xxxx said:


> We built a walk in shower in our new house, but it still has a lip a few inches high to keep water in. Maybe make some kind of allowance for that as well. Small moveable ramps may work just fine though.


So does ours. But, if you have someone pushing you around in a wheelchair that has any experience that is not a problem. If you want to do it yourself in a wheelchair and you are feeble in upper body strength, you might need a small ramp. 

I got to use mine when the Wuflu hit me. The better half was upstairs and couldn't hear my retching and I couldn't even stand up, so I crawled in there......in the dark. Bleh.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am currently building a home, without a builder. And paying cash for everything as I need it. When I drive the last nail, it will be my nail. I am out of debt and intend to stay that way. If I can't pay cash for something, then I don't need it.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Hiro said:


> That reminds me. New build bathrooms should install a walk in shower so you can get wheeled in and hosed off if needed. No reason to have a tub/shower that you can't use or you are going to hurt yourself trying to use.


I'm in charge of Mom's " new " bathroom remodel. 5 X 5 wheel chair accessible shower.. Sister called today and said my bil is having back surgery and won't be going back to work. That makes two bathrooms. Do all this while you are young or pay out the nose!!!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> I just measured my bathroom door. The opening is a measly 28 inches! Hubby says he wants to put in a handicap shower for me but I keep saying it won't make any difference since you can't get through the door with a walker. I don't know how the door frame can be made larger, the current one isn't even made to suit the building code.


Can you maybe do a pocket door?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> Can you maybe do a pocket door?


I have a few extra gray hairs from installing one of those. It was my first and my last.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Can you maybe do a pocket door?


Other than closet doors everything in my house is case opening. I live alone 😃


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Can you maybe do a pocket door?


Bedroom on one side, and a pretty narrow hallway that the bathroom opens into. Even to enlarge the current doorway would require removing support uprights (can't remember what they are called now, the vertical boards that run from floor to ceiling) and reframing the whole door. A larger door opening inward isn't the problem, it's the whole framework around the opening.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> Bedroom on one side, and a pretty narrow hallway that the bathroom opens into. Even to enlarge the current doorway would require removing support uprights (can't remember what they are called now, the vertical boards that run from floor to ceiling) and reframing the whole door. A larger door opening inward isn't the problem, it's the whole framework around the opening.


If it is a load bearing wall (runs 90 degrees to ceiling joists), that can be remedied. If it is a non load bearing wall removing the wall studs is a simple exercise that Mr Danaus can likely handle. Mr. Reynolds can explain it better than I can.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Studs! I have no idea why that was eluding me!

Yes, it is a load bearing wall. Hubby is not a carpenter but can do remodeling work if necessary. We have books showing the proper way to frame a door and it doesn't look to be too difficult. Just cutting studs, reframing the new door, moving electrical service and installing a new door. Unfortunately it's one of those projects that have to wait until he has the free time to get it done. 

I just didn't realize how narrow that door is until reading this thread.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> Studs! I have no idea why that was eluding me!
> 
> Yes, it is a load bearing wall. Hubby is not a carpenter but can do remodeling work if necessary. We have books showing the proper way to frame a door and it doesn't look to be too difficult. Just cutting studs, reframing the new door, moving electrical service and installing a new door. Unfortunately it's one of those projects that have to wait until he has the free time to get it done.
> 
> I just didn't realize how narrow that door is until reading this thread.


If you have the actual room to fit the door in the space there is hope. A 2x6 header is fine for a 3⁰ door (36") for a single story load bearing door. If 2 story go with a 2x12 header. The 2x12 may be overkill but I don't know what you have for load up stairs. You have to figure for live load instead of dead load on something like that. As a general rule roof and single story is dead load and second story is live load. You never know when someone will put a water bed, gun safe or pool table up there. Generally of course. There are always exceptions. 

I have taken engineering but don't have a stamp. I realized that was not my thing as I like to be outdoors more than in. Kinda wasted (but not really) time going to school. 

Anyway, it can be done one way or the other of you have room to install it. Problem I have seen is that architects don't often make the room for them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Single story with basement. Right now there are 2 2x4" headers over it, but only one side is resting on 2 2x4" studs, the other side is on only a single framing stud. We would have to cut one support stud but there is room for a larger door frame. Can't go the other way because of the wall between rooms. We can't do framing pieces wider than 4 inches unless we make the door deeper, the wall studs are only 4 inches wide.

I would take pictures but I haven't cleaned off the cobwebs for a month or so.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Pocket door suck , it’s a great idea and I will do them but I want 2 2 2x4 walls on each side with giggle room , the tracks are ok . 
But with the skinny frame I end up having to adjust them all the time. 
I was adjusting one set for 20 years. 
It would swell in the summer and shrink in the winter . 
Then the dry wall guys allways screw the door thru the wall so it Dosent move.
I do barn doors they are good for a wheel chair and slide out of the way . 
I do make the halls 42 to 48” if there is room
I make the doors custom , this one is 6” taller and 42 1/2” wide 
I mill the lumber and let it dry this one is made of poplar I ran out of lumber and there are some made of oak and ash supper heavy


----------



## Kelih (Mar 12, 2021)

I am making renovation in my house, I didn't even imagine how difficult is this task. However, the internet is full of blogs, videos, and other helpful information. By the way, I can recommend one of my favorite blogs, I am sure it's useful for many. Just check it out woodyexpert.com/best-wood-glue


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Kelih said:


> I am making renovation in my house, I didn't even imagine how difficult is this task.


What’s your sqft, Kelih?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Kelih said:


> I am making renovation in my house, I didn't even imagine how difficult is this task.


Youtube could be your friend. Not hard with that 😂...


----------



## PipiscAzke (Jun 9, 2021)

I would give you three basic tips that will help you build your dream home. First: do not neglect the facade. The facade is a reflection of the soul of the house, setting the mood for its owner. It's like in one joke. Why are Russians so harsh and angry? Because they live in boxes! The joke is not funny, but I think the essence is clear to you... The second is to be sure to build away from major cities so that you can enjoy the real American silence. And the third thing is to approach the selection of scaffolding responsibly. Your life may depend on it. When I was building my house, I used this service: Find The Best Scaffolding Services - Pete Suen Good luck!


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Do outswings on your bathroom doors if you are worried about keeling over while brushing your teeth. Nothing worse than blocking the door with your limp body so that people can't get in to help you.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Right now we are doing some building. It is so hard me following the instructions of go watch TV and get out of the way. LOL

big rockpile


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My advise for hiring a builder, is to not pay them in advance.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

muleskinner2 said:


> My advise for hiring a builder, is to not pay them in advance.


Never ever. And I AM a builder.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^^ 
I’m a builder , dont Pay in advance every one should have skin in the game


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wellbuilt said:


> ^^^^^
> I’m a builder , dont Pay in advance every one should have skin in the game


I would never start a project without a deposit.
Would never have materials delivered to anyone's property out of my pocket.
Your a fool if you do.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Elevenpoint said:


> I would never start a project without a deposit.
> Would never have materials delivered to anyone's property out of my pocket.
> Your a fool if you do.


Those are harsh words , I’m no fool


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wellbuilt said:


> Those are harsh words , I’m no fool


I'll stand on what I said.
Your welcome to do as you please.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I agree. Why would I front material on a 35,000 dollar deck? 10,000 in materials and then not get paid.

I usually get all materials for the current scope and some labor.

I know a few really successful guys who don't get deposits, but I'm not that flush.

I usually even get a deposit on small jobs. Nothing like special ordering an item and the customer changes thier mind and now I have a 200 dollar paperweight sitting in the shop.

My plumber just got stuck with probably 600 bucks in fixtures that the customer changed their mind on and won't pay for.

Skin in the game goes both ways.

I will say never pay 100 percent up front. Either the entire job, or the first milestone.

I've been paid 100 percent up front before. I'm an honest guy, but it can make it hard to be motivated.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> I would never start a project without a deposit.
> Would never have materials delivered to anyone's property out of my pocket.
> Your a fool if you do.


I get my deposit when the lumber shows up. If I don't get the check the truck goes back to the yard. 

As far as money goes, that's what contracts are for.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The #1 response on contractor forums to "Customer didn't/won't/stopped pay because..." is "What does your contract say?".


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> The #1 response on contractor forums to "Customer didn't/won't/stopped pay because..." is "What does your contract say?".


Number one is the money goes into an escrow account at the bank. If it's a loan, any checks written have to be signed by both parties before they can be cashed.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Number one homeowner sites always talk about how contractors take money early and then walk away.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

It’s been my experience that contracts are useless, far more important to deal with an honest person.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> I get my deposit when the lumber shows up. If I don't get the check the truck goes back to the yard.
> 
> As far as money goes, that's what contracts are for.


Did that too.
They stopped payment on the check that day.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

boatswain2PA said:


> We are getting ready to launch on building our custom forever/dream home. We have a builder, (very good reputation, love the quality of the houses we have seen him build, and he built our barn already), we own the land, and we have well and septic already in. Fortunately in an area with little to no code requirements (other than septic which we have already gotten approval for house/barn on this septic).
> 
> We have drawings/layout of house and have had them cleared by architect and builder, but we don't have real "blueprints".
> 
> ...


If you 


boatswain2PA said:


> We are getting ready to launch on building our custom forever/dream home. We have a builder, (very good reputation, love the quality of the houses we have seen him build, and he built our barn already), we own the land, and we have well and septic already in. Fortunately in an area with little to no code requirements (other than septic which we have already gotten approval for house/barn on this septic).
> 
> We have drawings/layout of house and have had them cleared by architect and builder, but we don't have real "blueprints".
> 
> ...


If you can draw your own blueprints good. If not hire someone to draw up blueprints for your new home. Be sure and hire someone that knows how to build from building plans etc. You will need blueprints for , the civil, elec. plumping, framing, roof and roofing material, siding for the house, Building codes is a must. No shortcuts in building home. Elec. etc. has to pass inspection to get electric, etc. Without a complete set of blueprints you are shooting in the dark and asking for trouble. I draw up my own blueprints from the ground up. Still have a lot of changes as i build. Build my 3 story log cabin myself. Took 1 year to dry the logs and 2 years to build it by myself. Without blueprints you are shooting in the dark and asking for big problems when it comes to water elec. etc. Building a home is a very big investment. Do it right the first time or pay the price for poor planning. Good luck with your new home.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> If you
> 
> If you can draw your own blueprints good. If not hire someone to draw up blueprints for your new home. Be sure and hire someone that knows how to build from building plans etc. You will need blueprints for , the civil, elec. plumping, framing, roof and roofing material, siding for the house, Building codes is a must. No shortcuts in building home. Elec. etc. has to pass inspection to get electric, etc. Without a complete set of blueprints you are shooting in the dark and asking for trouble. I draw up my own blueprints from the ground up. Still have a lot of changes as i build. Build my 3 story log cabin myself. Took 1 year to dry the logs and 2 years to build it by myself. Without blueprints you are shooting in the dark and asking for big problems when it comes to water elec. etc. Building a home is a very big investment. Do it right the first time or pay the price for poor planning. Good luck with your new home.


 Number one get references for the builder you hire.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Evons hubby said:


> It’s been my experience that contracts are useless, far more important to deal with an honest person.


Honesty isn't a static condition. Lots of honest folks are in courtrooms this morning facing each other. A verbal contract is worthless before a judge.
A written contract may not get you your money today, but it has a better chance of getting a judgement in your favor.
As a former landlord and a contractor I have seen the look on the judges faces when asking "Do you have a contract/lease" to which the plantiff responded "Well no...".


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> Did that too.
> They stopped payment on the check that day.


Then that is still your lumber. I have also had that happen and I called and told the lumber yard to go back and pick it up. That is called theft and punishable by law. Once the constable leads the lumber truck in they get the message not to interfere with the pick up. 

For every crooked home owner there is a crooked contractor. It's a 2 way street. Homeowners often vet their contractors but contractors rarely vet their home owners. I check them just like I would a tenant with credit and references. If they don't agree they can find someone else. I welcome them the option to check me as well.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Evons hubby said:


> It’s been my experience that contracts are useless, far more important to deal with an honest person.


Yeah, back in the '70's that worked out fairly good. Since the Yuppie era, not so much.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Of course I get a deposit , EP was just being rude and I did not want to Qualify his post
with a answer . 
At one point I was doing 2.5 mill in renovation work every year . 
It’s not my first day😝 I allways get paid 👍


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

At this point I only work for good people and I am a scary judge of character . 
If I sense a lacking in charactercharacter I don’t Consider the job. 
I don’t bid jobs
I draw the plans , price the job and set up a payment schedule , and then there is my 5 page contract . truthfully if I have to read thru my contract I allready have a problem . 
With this coved price increase going on , I had to write some large work order changes
to cover the costs , some jobs I just put off some people got a 25% increase ☹ 
It is what it is


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone building a house from scratch should have a large sunroom on the south side of the house. I have one with a bathroom exhaust fan in the wall between the sunroom and the living room. In the winter that turns on when the room gets to 70 degrees ~11-noon every day and blows hot air into the main house until ~9 at night. I have large aluminum heat sinks along the windows in winter. That heats my house entirely when running and probably accounts for 60% of my heating. Just for the cost of 1 little fan running. In the summer I draw down bright white shades and stack the heat sinks along the side wall. I also grow mini banana trees, aloe, tomatoes, and a few other things year-round. It is very comfortable to sit in any time of year.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Vjk said:


> Anyone building a house from scratch should have a large sunroom on the south side of the house. I have one with a bathroom exhaust fan in the wall between the sunroom and the living room. In the winter that turns on when the room gets to 70 degrees ~11-noon every day and blows hot air into the main house until ~9 at night. I have large aluminum heat sinks along the windows in winter. That heats my house entirely when running and probably accounts for 60% of my heating. Just for the cost of 1 little fan running. In the summer I draw down bright white shades and stack the heat sinks along the side wall. I also grow mini banana trees, aloe, tomatoes, and a few other things year-round. It is very comfortable to sit in any time of year.


If you live in Texas you don't want that in the south. You want it in the east.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had a roofing contractor back out on my written contract after I had materials delivered. 

Why is it so difficult to get another contractor when you have specially ordered material setting on your deck?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Because most contractors like to mark them up 33% 🤗 
my price is my price no exception . 
Maybe because the roofing is down on your deck? 
I have the roofing delivered to my roof the day before ?


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wellbuilt said:


> Of course I get a deposit , EP was just being rude and I did not want to Qualify his post
> with a answer .
> At one point I was doing 2.5 mill in renovation work every year .
> It’s not my first day😝 I allways get paid 👍


Not rude just good sound advice.
It also matters who your working for, repeat customers, people that you know and trust.
I work on referral from others now and have no need to advertise.
First phase will be finished Friday on the project I'm working on now just in time for their get together with 50 people.
Who knows how much work that will bring in.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> Because most contractors like to mark them up 33% 🤗
> my price is my price no exception .
> Maybe because the roofing is down on your deck?
> I have the roofing delivered to my roof the day before ?


Would the shingles and tar paper be set on the roof if the entire roof needs a tear down? 

The contractors we called didn't ask where the materials were located, just said they order materials themselves. No exceptions, no explanations. One said they would replace any damaged sheeting with 1/2 inch OSB, didn't seem to care that the rest of the roof was 3/4 inch plywood.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Would the shingles and tar paper be set on the roof if the entire roof needs a tear down?
> 
> The contractors we called didn't ask where the materials were located, just said they order materials themselves. No exceptions, no explanations. One said they would replace any damaged sheeting with 1/2 inch OSB, didn't seem to care that the rest of the roof was 3/4 inch plywood.


Any contractor uses OSB on a roof just hang up on them
Probably not 1/2 inch but 7/16
Plain no


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> Any contractor uses OSB on a roof just hang up on them
> Probably not 1/2 inch but 7/16
> Plain no


I like the ones that say they will use 1/2" plywood and never even know the layout of the rafters. I never use 1/2" (unless that is what is actually there) because the nails will pull out of it in less than 5 years.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> I like the ones that say they will use 1/2" plywood and never even know the layout of the rafters. I never use 1/2" (unless that is what is actually there) because the nails will pull out of it in less than 5 years.


5/8 minimum for a roof on engineered trusses 2' on center
Bring me a load of Zip panels
And only Advantek subfloor
You can throw a piece of Advantek outside in the rain and snow
Still nothing wrong with it


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes We unload on the back side of the roof and rip off the front first lay ice shield and paper and the roofers start roofing and laborers move the shingle around 
and rip the back . 
We start at 7am and we are done buy 400 the roofs here are 20 squares +-
I would just tell them to use 3/4 ply wood to patch ? 
Here is one we did 16 sq of roofing the shingles are on the back .
it’s lunch time we are cleaned up all around , the Front is done .
After lunch the guys will shoot the back add ridge vent and caps . 
I replace the heating system removed a old chimney and water proofed the foundation
and added a new deck . 
I’m hauling the debris to the dump the roof was done when I came back
Just keep calling around you will find some one


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> I like the ones that say they will use 1/2" plywood and never even know the layout of the rafters. I never use 1/2" (unless that is what is actually there) because the nails will pull out of it in less than 5 years.


I'll do 1/2 inch plywood on 16oc rafters with galvanized ring shank
Did it on my cabin
Only paid 16 bucks a sheet before lumber prices went through the roof
(No pun intended)😁


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

We use nothing but 1/2 ply even on a new building ? 
I’ve never had the nails pull on a roof . 
it helps if the guys watch the air pressure on the guns . 
But im sure we have shot 1000s of sheet of 1/2 ply 
Every thing is 16 centers. 
The ply in the 70s was better And as a kid I could remember pushing up 5/8 ply to the roof 😋


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I have all 11/4” planks on my cabin roof with ice shield to the top 68 square up there


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wellbuilt said:


> I have all 11/4” planks on my cabin roof with ice shield to the top 68 square up there
> 
> View attachment 99710


That's nice.
Outside walls on my project now are old oak planks ran diagonally
Then 7/16 osb
Then foam insulation 3/4
Then 5/8 T111
Inside is spray foam 2" thick
I think it will be tight
BTW I had nothing to do with that part of the project


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Even 7/16 wouldn't match the 3/4 inch plywood already on the roof. The contractor who did come and do the job was fantastic! Great crew, very thorough. Done in one day, even with replacing the facia boards and putting in new gutters.

The reshingling job was done in 2017. We had the whole roof replaced because the original 1/2 plywood was bowing back in 92. That was when hubby insisted they lay down 3/4 inch. I think the tresses are 24" on center but I couldn't swear to it. 

I was just furious because here we were with a written and signed contract saying we could not use another contractor or we would get sued and the one we had the contract with would not answer my phone calls! They agreed to the material we wanted, it was purchased from the store where they would have bought it. Most of the material was special order. I gave them 2 months then hired someone else. 

Unfortunately the new company does not do doors so we never got the sliding patio door replaced with a single entry door. I have the door but just haven't got around to finding someone to change that for us.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> Even 7/16 wouldn't match the 3/4 inch plywood already on the roof. The contractor who did come and do the job was fantastic! Great crew, very thorough. Done in one day, even with replacing the facia boards and putting in new gutters.
> 
> The reshingling job was done in 2017. We had the whole roof replaced because the original 1/2 plywood was bowing back in 92. That was when hubby insisted they lay down 3/4 inch. I think the tresses are 24" on center but I couldn't swear to it.
> 
> ...


Most trusses are 24oc
I stick framed mine 16oc
You cannot do 1/2 inch on 24oc
Most of my customers are older or retired
Get senior and or military discounts
That's fine with me on lumber
Electric or plumbing no way
I do PEX plumbing and have all the fittings etc
Electric I'm very picky
That's me but everyone's different.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

O nice , I built my place with my son , 5 years worth of weekends . 
we cut the lumber on site , we use some lumber from the area but had to buy logs so we could get done in my life time .
I wanted to spray foam the place but the guys wanted 16k to do the job . 
The walls are 2x8 with r30 3/4 ply wood on the out side to nail the siding to .
3/4 tuff and dry with 1” hemlock on the out side . 
Ceilings flats are r60 
Most of the place was framed with wet hemlock milled on site . 
Some of the lumber went from trees in the morning to rafters at lunch time. 
I have radiant heating in the concrete floor with plank tile . 
It takes me a week to get it warm in February but I can heat it with 2 fire a day . 
I’m off grid and the place runs on battery’s and solar i designed and installed.
Good times I need a kitchen and a 24x30 shop in the back and it’s done 👍


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The house was built with 1/2 inch plywood roofing. It held up for 20 years which was all the builder cared about.

As long as hubby can do the work I don't need to call an electrician. He is very picky about his electrical supplies too. It took 2 years and 10 stores before he found a breaker panel he liked. Don't get me started on his choice of outlets and junction boxes.

I can do plumbing, as long as the new faucet doesn't leak. Then the faucet becomes a missile. I installed the shut off valves under both the kitchen and bathroom sinks. We have copper lines, PEX wasn't used much when I put in those valves. 

What idiot does not install shut off valves when they plumb in a sink? The one who built this house. Sometimes I wish I could meet up with him and bust him in the face! But it's just not right beating up an old man. House was poorly built in 1972.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Spray foam 2.50 a square foot here
Very nice actually first time I watched it sprayed.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> The house was built with 1/2 inch plywood roofing. It held up for 20 years which was all the builder cared about.
> 
> As long as hubby can do the work I don't need to call an electrician. He is very picky about his electrical supplies too. It took 2 years and 10 stores before he found a breaker panel he liked. Don't get me started on his choice of outlets and junction boxes.
> 
> ...


Now you can just pop on some shark bite shutoff valves to copper.
Real easy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The worst part was cutting the lines. One in the bathroom was very difficult because there wasn't enough room to work the saw. I had to assemble the saw around the pipe with the blade backwards. I'll look into Shark Bites if I ever have to replace the valves.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't do residential anymore. Got 100' span wood beams on my latest project. Concrete, steel and wood. I'll post a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> 5/8 minimum for a roof on engineered trusses 2' on center
> Bring me a load of Zip panels
> And only Advantek subfloor
> You can throw a piece of Advantek outside in the rain and snow
> Still nothing wrong with it


We don't have snow load here so 2' centers 5/8" ply.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I was thinking about having the guys spray it in but I got a deal on insulation , home Depto 
had a mis print on the price of r30 insulation and at 9 bucks a roll I jumped on it .
I bought I don’t know how much ? 
My 26x24 garage was filled with compressed contractor 10 packs for months
I insulated my place double thick every where and even filled the second floor ceiling and all the walls . 
The rest I used on a few jobs .
Insulation’s is money in the bank


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

@boatswain2PA, congratulations on the new house, and on deciding to have it built instead of doing it yourself.

We are in Year 3 of our pay-as-you-build house, and DH has said (repeatedly, and with heartfelt conviction), "Never again!" 

Your original question has been answered, so I will simply wish you all the best in your grand adventure.


----------



## Redut (Nov 17, 2021)

How to understand that there are drawings, but there are no "real drawings"? This is a very important point and probably my first advice to you. Start construction only when you have all the sections of the project in your hands, especially since this is your dream house. Before building my house, I tried to think about placing a staircase in the living room to climb to the attic floor, but it didn't seem like a very good option to me. I also couldn't decide on the placement of the kitchen, my wife wanted the sun's rays to get into the kitchen in the morning. In general, I had difficulties primarily with the details in my own house plan, I didn't want to make mistakes and really wanted my wife to be happy. I asked for help from https://www.boutiquehomeplans.com/the-process to help with the plan, they made me a 3D plan of the house and delivered the finished documents to my general contractor.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Apparently that is not standard practice in these parts. Talked to several high end builders, and two architects. One architect said there is only one builder in area that uses "complete" drawings (meaning with electrical, hvac and plumbing drawn out).

Standard practice here appears to starting with code, then walking through after framing and detailing out what else you want.

Hoping to start digging foundation in 2 weeks


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hmmmm I work in pa if that is where you are building ?
I don’t think you can get permits with out having it drawn out . 
Electric and plumbing at least HVAC is done on the fly . 
outlets to code should be ok but drawn on the plan
Lighting get very expensive and there is no reason not to have all your lights and recessed lighting with switches laid out on the plan , it not unusual for me to write up a 20k work order change for electrical . 
I installed 24 recessed lights in a garage to day with 3 switches and dimmers and I had them drawn on the plan and included in my proposal 👍


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

No, not IN PA, I am a PA, lol.

There actually is no building code where we are building other than for septic and wells, however will generally apply code from next county over that has big city and codes.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I work in NE pa along the ny border , codes here are Like ny for the most part ?
you must be west pa


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Building, plumbing and electrical codes have national guidelines. The local building inspectors may or may not enforce the codes.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I think that some towns don’t have inspectors , in my area in nys we hire our own engineering firm to under write the work.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Wellbuilt said:


> I work in NE pa along the ny border , codes here are Like ny for the most part ?
> you must be west pa


I'm not in PA at all, way west of there.

There are literally no building code here other than for well and septic. 

None.

I think standards are good, and codes should enforce public goods (like don't have your $**** pipe dumping into the stream), but codes have gotten stupid.

Why is it "code" to have an electrical outlet on the front porch?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

The code here is to have one outlet in Front and back 
they have that code so people are not plugging into there bedroom outlet and running the cord out the door to cut there hedges . 
Out door outlets are 12g 20 amp gfci protected
It’s not really a bad thing but I hate the gfci code there is no doubt it’s saving some Dumb axx from standing in a puddle an getting zapped to death . But the outlets just pop all the time ,we remove them when working they trip all the time .
Code allso helps when having work done , it puts every one bidding on the same thing .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wellbuilt said:


> The code here is to have one outlet in Front and back


I just read up on this subject. Thanks for posting the info. There never was a front outlet on my house and the one in the back is so high you have to use a ladder to reach it because of the slope the house sets on. Most houses in this area were built before the NEC required outdoor outlets.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Danaus29 said:


> Building, plumbing and electrical codes have national guidelines. The local building inspectors may or may not enforce the codes.


Not much in the way of building codes here. Except Elec. Co. have their own building codes for me to get elec. Same as getting house insurance. It pays to build by code for the house to be safe.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

Seems in most jurisdictions, Code enforcement has evolved more into a means to monitor the increase of value to your house so as to increase ongoing property taxes more then code enforcement. Safety, the reason for codes in the first place, is clearly secondary to the concerns of the county. its 90% future revenue 10% safety


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

^^^^^^^
No not really , they check the houses and raise taxes all the time . 
They use a google map app to view us from the sky
if the house looks different you get a bang on the door and the building inspector starts working you over . 
They check houses all the time and taxes go up . 
but I get a visit from the tax assessor while building a addition on a home
they show up 2 months after the permit is drawn .


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I did a whole house renovation inside and out where there are no permits or inspections. 
He said his real estate taxes tripled the year after i finished.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Too many missing details on that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My taxes and home value went up after we replaced the front entry and screen doors. It went up again after we replaced the roof. I'm afraid to put new siding on the house, I don't want my tax value to double. But the siding does need to be replaced, along with installing sheathing and house wrap which was never done.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Too many missing details on that.


Howell county
Tripled the real estate taxes year after it was done.
It was gutted, added on and all new


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did the county change their appraisal system? Tax rate?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

It’s not that bad here but we pay a Exuberant amount to begin with 
on a 2200 sf bilevel A quarter acre land pays 9/10 k a year plus water / Sewer tax 200 1/4 so 800 bucks 
a 16x20 2 story addition costs 1500 a year +- 
we don’t pay extra for windows and doors or roof but they are banging us hard any way.

At my cabin I pay 1100 bucks on 16 acres 2 lots, the cabin on 8 acres cost 3200
but it gos by just sq foot the house, the 1500sf covered porch 26x32 attached garage 
and 28x33 shop all get taxed at the same rate .


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Did the county change their appraisal system? Tax rate?


Dont know.
It was a tear down.
Then it was brand new.
That's what 250K does to real estate taxes.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Wellbuilt said:


> The code here is to have one outlet in Front and back
> they have that code so people are not plugging into there bedroom outlet and running the cord out the door to cut there hedges .
> Out door outlets are 12g 20 amp gfci protected
> It’s not really a bad thing but I hate the gfci code there is no doubt it’s saving some Dumb axx from standing in a puddle an getting zapped to death . But the outlets just pop all the time ,we remove them when working they trip all the time .
> Code allso helps when having work done , it puts every one bidding on the same thing .


Whenever I've had issues with gfci outlets tripping I just put in a new one and that takes care of it. They get old and trip more easily just like circuit breakers do.


----------



## Miranabed (11 mo ago)

Hello, my partner and I finished constructing our dream house two years ago. However, I think every dream house should have an elevator. We have a 3 floors house plus the basement, which also has a bedroom, and we decided to establish one for multiple reasons. One of them was that our parents are old and they come and visit us very often. We worked with BCA-approved Lift Maintenance Services in Singapore | Hin Chong, and they are the best. That's why I think you should consider this characteristic as an option.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am wishing I had put an elevator in my house.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I find myself in the same spot as the OP when the thread was started.

We sold our house in TX fall of '21 and moved into a rental house in Springfield, to continue the "covid work from home" stuff closer to our retirement property in rural Ozark County.

The cabin sitting on our future building site has been emptied and will be dismantled over the next month (a young couple are getting it for the effort of taking it apart and moving it).

We are doing ICF and there are not an abundance of ICF contractors in the area. 

I had determined which block I wanted to use...low and behold, they have a plant in the area and I have been in touch with a fellow who reps the blocks and builds with them.

This will be the second house DW and I have designed and built from scratch. I was the GC on the first and I said "never again, until it is the house I will be buried under".

Well, that time has come! Wish I could say I am looking forward to it, but past experience says it will be a bit of a grind!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

tarbe said:


> I find myself in the same spot as the OP when the thread was started.
> 
> We sold our house in TX fall of '21 and moved into a rental house in Springfield, to continue the "covid work from home" stuff closer to our retirement property in rural Ozark County.
> 
> ...


ICFs are pretty easy compared to stick frame. Best of luck.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Miranabed said:


> Hello, my partner and I finished constructing our dream house two years ago. However, I think every dream house should have an elevator.


That's why you put the master on the ground floor. And use 3⁰ doors throughout. Extra costs are less than 100 bucks but sure do make a difference when you get older.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

mreynolds said:


> ICFs are pretty easy compared to stick frame. Best of luck.


Thanks. Some special things to watch out for, and plan around.

Once that wall is filled with rebar and concrete, you are not likely going to want to make a change! And needed penetrations better be there!

Not to mention footings that will support all that weight!


----------



## bionaomi29 (11 mo ago)

Not so long ago I started doing repairs in my house. I ordered a large mirror and I wanted to buy a beautiful frame for it. My friend recommended me to take a closer look at DIY mirror framing, as it is quite simple, but at the same time beautiful mirror framing! I think I'll listen to her advice and buy one for myself!


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

We initially designed the house with closets above each other that could be retrofitted to elevator if necessary later (the VA will apparently pay for if needed), but later decided to just go with a chair lift if needed.


----------



## Kimloap (10 mo ago)

If you're handy, roofing, flooring, painting, siding, windows, doors, trim, and maybe cabinets can be done with little experience. There are a bunch of videos online for that. I suggest you get a professional to do the plumbing and wiring. If you understand the basics, framing isn't hard and can work everything to be plumb, level, and square. Also, get a designer, at least, if not an architect to finalize your plans. When I built my home, I worked with https://www.boutiquehomeplans.com/the-proces, and I do recommend them. Good luck with your future build, and hopefully everything will go well!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Kimloap said:


> If you're handy, roofing, flooring, painting, siding, windows, doors, trim, and maybe cabinets can be done with little experience.


Try putting a metal roof on a house with valleys and dormers with "little" experience.
Post the pics too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I betcha it wouldn't take long for anyone to figure out they aren't up to that. Just measuring for that would be NUTS.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Elevenpoint said:


> Try putting a metal roof on a house with valleys and dormers with "little" experience.
> Post the pics too.


Years ago, I was roofing a house and a guy across the street was doing the same. He ran the shingle and then ran another one right on top of the one below it. He continued that way until he got to the ridge then went on the next "course" right next to the last one. He was just stacking them and every run had a seam that would leak. 

I walked over there and asked him does the homeowner know you are installing them that way? He said he was the homeowner. I tried to tell him it was wrong, but he wouldn't have any of it. Needless to say, it leaked a lot.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm just glad I learned what I know earlier in life!!! Not paying $1800 for a water heater change out..


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I betcha it wouldn't take long for anyone to figure out they aren't up to that. Just measuring for that would be NUTS.


Actually I wouldn't do it myself, there's a know how and art to that kind of flashing and metal cutting.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

boatswain2PA said:


> We are getting ready to launch on building our custom forever/dream home. We have a builder, (very good reputation, love the quality of the houses we have seen him build, and he built our barn already), we own the land, and we have well and septic already in. Fortunately in an area with little to no code requirements (other than septic which we have already gotten approval for house/barn on this septic).
> 
> We have drawings/layout of house and have had them cleared by architect and builder, but we don't have real "blueprints".
> 
> ...


Dig a foundation and basement, and set a double wide on it. You can get just about anything put in it while being

fabricated. Did I mention its all done inside a factory? No worries about having exposed roof or interior to rain and warpage

contractors sometimes can experience. Brand new home north of me didn't get the roof on fast enough and the owner

had to go over all the interior decking splices due to moisture swelling from rain.


----------



## boatswain2PA (Feb 13, 2020)

Sheetrock is hung, hoping they start mudding tomorrow. Masons should be out tomorrow as well.

2 months behind schedule, and a little over budget, but very happy with how it's looking.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Spend more on insulation and sealing seams and cracks (cases and cases of calk). Energy is just getting more costly. Spray foam walls, floors and ceilings, sheets of foam (never the beads pressed together)under the drywall. Avoid the cheapest big box electrical switches and outlets. You'll be glad every time you plug something in and it stays firmly plugged in.
I bought solid door hardware, solid brass door knobs, smooth operations. Just gives the feel of quality that you notice every day. 
36 inch doors to closets, with deep shelves along the side of the closet. When possible, position closets against outside walls for greater thermal break. If it is really a forever home, then all doors should be 36 inch wide and everything on one floor. If you are lucky, you'll be there through your walker and wheelchair stages of life.


----------



## Cestenert (4 mo ago)

The most important thing is that you are happy with the final result. When my wife and I designed the house, we initially thought of using brick and concrete. But after consulting with the architect, it turned out that these materials are difficult to warm up in winter. As a result, we decided to use wood and brick for exterior decoration. In addition, we managed to build a fireplace, despite going a little beyond the budget. It's a pity that my mom refused to live with us and decided to move into the senior house we found for her on https://seniorsite.org. By the way, have you thought about what your garden will look like? It isn't easy to equip the yard.


----------

